# Raising Proven show quaility Florida White Rabbits



## BYJR1434 (Mar 2, 2013)

Hello everyone. Ive now been raising show quality florida whites for a little less than a year. I purchased my first does from Velvet touch rabbitry in oregon who are Long time mini lop breeders and showers who have rabbits owned and being shown all over the country. They have put the time in and made themselves a very successful rabbitry, always returning customers because of there quality. I am trying to get to the same level they are on, and im on my way with purchasing proven show lines from them. Im working on a website right now, and expansion is coming soon, ill be purchasing show quality Red and white New zealands very soon to start my herd. We are trying to get to shows as much as we can, and theres a few coming in late spring early summer, where i will be showing my current litters who are now just 6 weeks old. One litters sire has one so many BOB and BOSV its hard to count! and will soon be grand championed. They are a medium sized rabbit, and are great rabbits to begin with because of there size. So please feel free to msg me or email me for more information and if you know anyone wanting to find great show quality rabbits let me know and i can either help or send you in the right direction.
Thank you very much

Andrew
-Byj Rabbitry-



Byjr14@gmail.com


----------

